# Stupid Things Your Petsmart/PetCo Workers Say...



## Danibunkins (May 15, 2012)

So I figured, as a bit of fun ... we could just lump all the silly and dumb things chain pet store workers say in one thread. (If you previously worked for those places, this isn't targeted at you, obviously.) 

I'll start with this, as I returned a dead betta this morning: 

"The heater in your tank probably didn't help. Betta fish are cold water fish and really don't like heat at all. Would you like a betta care sheet?" 

I, of course, diplomatically declined her 'care sheet' and left the store.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Where I shop I don't have that problem but REALLY?COLDWATER FISH?!WTF!scuse my language peeps but thats just mental!what a numpty that person is!


----------



## Danibunkins (May 15, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Where I shop I don't have that problem but REALLY?COLDWATER FISH?!WTF!scuse my language peeps but thats just mental!what a numpty that person is!


I'm not a violent person, but I legitimately wanted to smack her. The fiance could tell and gave me that "don't do it" look. I could see maybe if I lived in, oh say, Arizona ... where the ambient temperature of everything is 90+ degrees ... 

But I live in Maine. For the last week, it's not gotten above 65. I'm not leaving my fish in a tank of 65 degree water.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

My first boy, Fabio, was being poisoned for his first week with me. I was new to fishkeeping in the area and knew nothing about water conditions, heaters, gallons, or any of that. My instincts were pretty good and I had chosen a 2.5 gallon tank for him and acclimated him, tested for pH only because I did not know about other water conditions, and yet I was having problems.

Fabio was having spastic movements when he moved at all but mostly laid at the bottom of his tank breathing heavily. I called up the local PetSmart and asked to speak with the "Fish Care EXPERT" and the woman on the phone told me, "Oh, that's what bettas do. They don't really do much, so that's normal behavior" and when I told her that no, I KNOW something is wrong she said "No. All of our fish are taken care of and any problems you are having are probably because he was born with a problem. If you think your fish is sick and he dies, as long as you bring your receipt within the 2 week time frame we'll give you your money back."

I knew something was wrong when all she spoke about was the 2 week policy after that and asked if there is something different in the local water than in other places and if I maybe have to put something in it to fix the problem, again not knowing about water conditioner differences (my bottle only cured chlorine) or ammonia/nitrite. She responded with "No, all water conditioners are the same. We can test the water for you but if you can't fix it with the conditioner you have, your fish is probably just acting the way it should or has an internal problem that we did not cause. If he dies and you return him with your receipt within 2 weeks, you can get your money back or exchange him for a new fish."

I gave up and found this place. Thank god.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the guy at my local PetCo said that SBD was a goldfish disease. 8V

generally, though, the guys at PetLover's don't tell me falsehoods about bettas. :B


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> the guy at my local PetCo said that SBD was a goldfish disease. 8V
> 
> generally, though, the guys at PetLover's don't tell me falsehoods about bettas. :B


 
Technically speaking he wasn't incorrect with that, however it is not ONLY a goldfish disease, some fish types, as with everything are more prone to these problems than others!In a way I feel sorry for the staff, it isn't them that are wrong, it is the people who train them with the wrong answers!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

"You know, Teddy (supervisor) is saying he's getting tired of seeing you. Wanted me to tell you that we won't have Marimo for another month, but I wouldn't believe him."

"Wow...Bettas are so cuter than I thought. Like a dog that can't lick you all the time. I want one..."

"Panty-hose test? Never heard of that before."

"Well, a vase can be heated too! You sure you don't want another betta? Come on...I know you want one."

Aaahh....I love my Petco. -w-


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, this is really just one bunch.. here you go. One band, one bunch.

We have an orange/yellow/other awesome coloured girl out back, would you like to see?

You told me so much about bettas... I might try a sorority in my next tank.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

here's one 
Q: my betta is sick. A: buy some betta/mela/primafix. 

i probably saved a betta from that. the employee said melafix would helf biting/finrot. i got that person aside after employee was out of ear sight and found some AQ salt for them.they still got the melafix in the end but they'll do 7-10 days of AQ salt first before they'll panic. i told them of the dangers of ___fix.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

i wasa once helped by Mr. Captian Obvious...
"dont put two together without a divider."


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Cant wait for my pet smart to open as the manager MAY be someone I am good friends with....  Can keep ALL the bettas sold there happy heathy and the owners WELL informed as she is well aware I will go in there and quiz her staff


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

(Selling a 1.3L petco divided container (pencil holder?!)to a couple) "Oh this one can hold two, and its affordable"

That's less than a quart of water for each fish....gah


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Danibunkins said:


> So I figured, as a bit of fun ... we could just lump all the silly and dumb things chain pet store workers say in one thread. (If you previously worked for those places, this isn't targeted at you, obviously.)
> 
> I'll start with this, as I returned a dead betta this morning:
> 
> ...



Um, my Petco's "Betta Care Sheet" says the same sh!t as the Livebearer Care Sheet . . etc. I got one care sheet for my platies and bettas since I am a few months new to this, and they all say the same stuff. 

Having said that .. your Petco person doesn't sound like they read the care sheet.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like I want to volunteer there just for the betta section and tell people not to get tiny bowls/tanks, and put the little guys in bigger cups. then I remember Petco is a huge corporate place that doesn't deserve my time.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hmm...let's see. This was the most recent advice given to me as I was perusing the heaters at PetSmart--was thinking of buying a back-up, in case one quit.

"What type of fish are looking at buying the heater for?"

I say a betta, and her response:

"Oh, bettas actually don't need a heater. They are absolutely fine with room temperature water."
* I live it Oregon-- it gets cold during night time...all year round. Oh yeah, room temp works, as here it would probably be 50 degrees*

*Rolls eyes* And then I mumbled something about rather not having an ice cube for a betta. Le sigh. Actually, my local Petco is fairly good...and they just so happen to be hiring. Hmm...maybe I should apply, eh? lol


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Danibunkins said:


> I'm not a violent person, but I legitimately wanted to smack her. The fiance could tell and gave me that "don't do it" look. I could see maybe if I lived in, oh say, Arizona ... where the ambient temperature of everything is 90+ degrees ...
> 
> But I live in Maine. For the last week, it's not gotten above 65. I'm not leaving my fish in a tank of 65 degree water.


Ha, I do live in Arizona and guess what. . my tanks are almost 80 degrees and I have no heaters.

(I just moved here and just started keeping bettas so I assume I will need heaters when it's fall . So far in 2 months my tanks have never gone under about 76 degrees naturally.)


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> (Selling a 1.3L petco divided container (pencil holder?!)to a couple) "Oh this one can hold two, and its affordable"
> 
> That's less than a quart of water for each fish....gah



Our PetWorld has 6oz "bowls" available for sale for Betta fish. I kid you not. 6 oz. I wouldn't put a toy fish in something that small.:evil:


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well this isn't really what someone said it was on a care sheet

If you see any of the following signs below please speak to a PetSmart store associate or a veterinarian about your pet's health. 
Things to Watch For:

Unusual swimming pattern
Thinness or decreased appetite
Abdominal swelling
Inflamed or discolored skin or fins
Fins clamped to sides of body
Scraping body on rocks (flashing)
really I'm not going to my vet (or petsmart for that matter) for betta problems thats what you guys are here for right


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

"Baby bettas are smaller and easier to care for. They eat less and can be placed in smaller vases until they get older."

Gyah....Petsmart.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG JUST SAW YOUR SIGNATURE!!!hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Norella (Jun 7, 2012)

The 1st time I went in looking for Bettas at PetSmart, the guy asked me "Are you wanting a Decorative Betta or a pet Betta?"


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

ZackyBear said:


> "Baby bettas are smaller and easier to care for. They eat less and can be placed in smaller vases until they get older."
> 
> Gyah....Petsmart.


Yep. I saw that one today when I was looking for some aquarium plants.


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

Norella said:


> The 1st time I went in looking for Bettas at PetSmart, the guy asked me "Are you wanting a Decorative Betta or a pet Betta?"


Wait, wait, wait, wait.

A "decorative" betta? 

So you're telling me that a PET store is...

No.

Just no.

I don't have words.


----------



## Norella (Jun 7, 2012)

sassysharay said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait.
> 
> A "decorative" betta?
> 
> ...



I know right! I thought he was joking at first, but he was very serious. When I asked what the difference was he told me that the "girly" ones are for pets & the "guys" are decorative. This proceeded to give me more and more bad info about how to take care of my Betta. Very sad really.


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

Norella said:


> I know right! I thought he was joking at first, but he was very serious. When I asked what the difference was he told me that the "girly" ones are for pets & the "guys" are decorative. This proceeded to give me more and more bad info about how to take care of my Betta. Very sad really.


So male bettas are decorations and female bettas are pets?

It's like fish sexism! haha.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

So my friend who might be the store manager at the new pet smart opening is allowing me to go do the first set up of the bettas as well as TRAIN her employee's on proper fish care  - Before ill go Ill be starting a thread for more tips and info I can give them  SOOOO PUMPED


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember once I got this very long-winded lecture from an employee after asking where the aquarium salt was, because I had an injured. BETTAS ARE FRESHWATER FISH, DIDN'T YOU KNOW. SHAME ON YOU.

Well, at least her heart was in the right place. (I think.)


----------



## balbrt1 (May 14, 2012)

I got a handout at my petco on Betta care. "Only feed your Betta 2 or 3 times a week" Go figure...lol...At least I knew every fish,dog,cat, even chickens along with my Betta gets fed 2x daily.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Technically speaking he wasn't incorrect with that, however it is not ONLY a goldfish disease, some fish types, as with everything are more prone to these problems than others!In a way I feel sorry for the staff, it isn't them that are wrong, it is the people who train them with the wrong answers!


yeah, he was implying that SBD was goldfish-only. x-x

me and one of the guys from Pet Lovers was talking to a lady about goldfish. it was pretty fun, and he knew his stuff. :B we'd swap facts and tips and the lady knew she'd need a bigger tank by the time she left.


----------

